# Danstar Nottingham Yeast



## Batz (15/6/06)

I use this yeast quite a bit,it's very good in an Alt .

If you read the directions you pitch a fairly large amount of the yeast and don't have to airate the wort.
Well brew day yesterday I did a 60lt Alt , I decieded to try airating the crap out of the wort (I have an airstone fitted after the chiller)
then pitched a third of the recommended amount of yeast.
It was away within an a hour of pitching and this morning it was climbing out of the airlock,really going off azz I have never had it so lively before.

Maybe of interest to those using this yeast.

Batz


----------



## Steve (15/6/06)

Tis a nice yeast indeed - use it often. Never had it climbing out of the fermenter though :blink: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Batz (15/6/06)

Steve said:


> Tis a nice yeast indeed - use it often. Never had it climbing out of the fermenter though :blink:
> Cheers
> Steve




Can't even keep an airlock in there at the moment Steve :huh: 

And there's plenty of head room in the fermenter too

Batz


----------



## Steve (15/6/06)

What temp is it sitting at?


----------



## Batz (15/6/06)

Steve said:


> What temp is it sitting at?




14c 

Batz


----------



## Steve (15/6/06)

crikey, good job you only pitched a third then :blink:


----------



## Ross (15/6/06)

Just started aerating my wort as well - I'm amazed at the difference it's made to the yeast firing. I thought my splashing during transfer was good enough - apparently not  

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (15/6/06)

I've airated for ages,but no for Nottingham as it said it was not required

Batz


----------



## Ross (15/6/06)

I should have clarified - using "dried yeasts" where I was under the impression that the aerating wasn't required, like yourself. I guess it probably isn't required, but it certainly improves the kick off  

cheers Ross


----------



## bindi (15/6/06)

Batz said:


> I use this yeast quite a bit,it's very good in an Alt .
> 
> If you read the directions you pitch a fairly large amount of the yeast and don't have to airate the wort.
> Well brew day yesterday I did a 60lt Alt , I decieded to try airating the crap out of the wort (I have an airstone fitted after the chiller)
> ...


I also use this yeast and have starting using an air stone in higher OG worts like the one I did last week which also crawled out of the fermenter , the same happened with the Wyeast 3787 Trappist after using the air stone .
Yesterday I did pitched half Nottingham half SafAle US 56, no air stone just a lot of splassing, and it is also going strong at 16c [we are home/craft brewers we CAN and Do try things like mixing yeasts for the hell of it ] .
Nottingham is the firmest setting dry yeast I have used.


----------



## fraser_john (16/6/06)

When you say you pitched a third the amount, I am guessing that you made a starter 1/3 the size you would normally pitch?

Also for the aeration, did you aerate with oxygen or air?

I have not used dry yeast since my kit/plastic bucket days, but the price is hard to go past and the range is improving, so I just may have to look at them again.

I always use a starter and aerate with air, but for at least 20 minutes.


----------



## Batz (16/6/06)

fraser_john said:


> When you say you pitched a third the amount, I am guessing that you made a starter 1/3 the size you would normally pitch?
> 
> Also for the aeration, did you aerate with oxygen or air?
> 
> ...




I airate with air,an aquarium pump but a big mother of a pump.
Yes 1/3 of the recommended pitching rate.
Nottingham is the only dry yeast I use,I will be giving US56 a blast,just ordered some from Ross.

Batz


----------



## wessmith (16/6/06)

Hi Batz,

Would be very interested to see how your terminal gravity goes with the underpitched Nottingham. We have recently seen some problems with this approach where the yeast goes berserk and trys to climb out of the fermenter but then pulls up around 1018 to 1020. 

cheers,

Wes



Batz said:


> fraser_john said:
> 
> 
> > When you say you pitched a third the amount, I am guessing that you made a starter 1/3 the size you would normally pitch?
> ...


----------



## Steve (16/6/06)

Batz - the US56 is sensational. I would say I use it in 90% of my brews from stouts, heavy ales through to APAs. Top yeast - have always got a stash of this in the fridge.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Batz (16/6/06)

Hi Batz,

Would be very interested to see how your terminal gravity goes with the underpitched Nottingham. We have recently seen some problems with this approach where the yeast goes berserk and trys to climb out of the fermenter but then pulls up around 1018 to 1020. 

cheers,

Wes


Look how quick Batz can go from smiling to worried  

Cheers for that Wes,I'll let you know the results

Batz


----------



## bindi (16/6/06)

Batz said:


> Hi Batz,
> 
> Would be very interested to see how your terminal gravity goes with the underpitched Nottingham. We have recently seen some problems with this approach where the yeast goes berserk and trys to climb out of the fermenter but then pulls up around 1018 to 1020.
> 
> ...


 Don't worry Batz, I have had the Nottingham slow up but not pull up around 1020 [the same for two days  ]but did drop very slow and close to the expected FG when racked to 2ndry, but I have had the US 56 pull up and stop after a very strong ferment and racking and time in 2nd did not get it any lower. 
US 56 and Nottingham are my first chioce in dry ale yeast, but for me Nottingham has the edge 
IMOP for what it's worth  
Ready to be attacked by the US 56 troops.


----------



## Steve (16/6/06)

[/quote]
Don't worry Batz, I have had the Nottingham slow up but not pull up around 1020 [the same for two days  ]but did drop very slow and close to the expected FG when racked to 2ndry, but I have had the US 56 pull up and stop after a very strong ferment and racking and time in 2nd did not get it any lower. 
US 56 and Nottingham are my first chioce in dry ale yeast, but for me Nottingham has the edge 
IMOP for what it's worth  
Ready to be attacked by the US 56 troops.
[/quote]

Thats ok Bindi - the US 56th Infantry are very democractic! Each to their own :beer: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## colinw (16/6/06)

We've had a couple of reports of under-attenuation with Nottingham in our club. People who have made beers which ended up at 1.020 and would not attenuate any further.

My experience with Nottingham has always been that it is very attenuative, to the point that I mash a little higher or use more crystal or carapils when using it.

For getting a well behaved bottle sediment it can't be beaten.


----------



## mikem108 (16/6/06)

Got to agree with Colin, I used Nottingham in my English Ordinary, trying to make a drinkable beer in a week. Was finished fermenting by day 3, attenuated very well, I did aerate using my Craftbrewer pump and used a whole 23gm pack. The yeast cake looked quite compact and as this yeast is reported to drop out well I didn't bother racking but put it straight in to the keg. Turned out a very nice beer. The other half of this batch was fermented with US56 by my brew buddy and I'm keen to taste the differences.


----------



## JasonY (16/6/06)

Haven't seen this yeast anywhere over in WA? Where is the best place to get some. Sometimes I just can't be bothered making a starter so a good dry ale yeast would be good.


----------



## colinw (16/6/06)

mikem108 said:


> Got to agree with Colin, I used Nottingham in my English Ordinary, trying to make a drinkable beer in a week. Was finished fermenting by day 3, attenuated very well, I did aerate using my Craftbrewer pump and used a whole 23gm pack. The yeast cake looked quite compact and as this yeast is reported to drop out well I didn't bother racking but put it straight in to the keg. Turned out a very nice beer. The other half of this batch was fermented with US56 by my brew buddy and I'm keen to taste the differences.


Despite some claims I've seen that aeration with dried yeast is unnecessary, my expreicne has been that aeration makes a big difference even with dried yeasts. I have definitely been getting better ferments since I started using the Drill 'n' Spoon aerator (plastic spoon in a cheap power drill from bunnings).

My one beef with both Nottingham and Safale S-04 is that they flocculate so tightly that it can be quite difficult harvesting the yeast. I've had a bottled Safale S-04 cake which literally would not come out of the bottle when I tried to re-pitch it. Ended up smacking the bottle like a nearly empty tomato sauce bottle.


----------



## Batz (16/6/06)

JasonY said:


> Haven't seen this yeast anywhere over in WA? Where is the best place to get some. Sometimes I just can't be bothered making a starter so a good dry ale yeast would be good.




I get mine from the monk

http://www.jovialmonk.com.au/yeast.htm

Craftbrewer is working on stocking it soon

Batz


----------



## JasonY (16/6/06)

Thanks batz, may wait for Craftbrewer tp get it in.


----------



## Jye (27/6/06)

Batz, what was the final gravity?


----------



## Batz (27/6/06)

Jye said:


> Batz, what was the final gravity?




It was bang on expected FG 1.015

Batz


----------



## Doc (18/7/06)

Batz said:


> Jye said:
> 
> 
> > Batz, what was the final gravity?
> ...



What was your OG Batz ?
And did you keep it at 14degC for the entire ferment ?
Finally how was the resulting beer. I'm keen to get a great dried yeast equiv for WLP002/005

Doc


----------



## Mr Bond (27/7/06)

mikem108 said:


> Got to agree with Colin, I used Nottingham in my English Ordinary, trying to make a drinkable beer in a week. Was finished fermenting by day 3, attenuated very well, I did aerate using my Craftbrewer pump and used a whole 23gm pack. The yeast cake looked quite compact and as this yeast is reported to drop out well I didn't bother racking but put it straight in to the keg. Turned out a very nice beer. The other half of this batch was fermented with US56 by my brew buddy and I'm keen to taste the differences.



Any info/feedback yet Mike?


----------



## mikem108 (27/7/06)

Brauluver said:


> mikem108 said:
> 
> 
> > Got to agree with Colin, I used Nottingham in my English Ordinary, trying to make a drinkable beer in a week. Was finished fermenting by day 3, attenuated very well, I did aerate using my Craftbrewer pump and used a whole 23gm pack. The yeast cake looked quite compact and as this yeast is reported to drop out well I didn't bother racking but put it straight in to the keg. Turned out a very nice beer. The other half of this batch was fermented with US56 by my brew buddy and I'm keen to taste the differences.
> ...




Brauluver
The 56 enhanced the bitterness and the hops as expected, but I didn't realise to what degree this would be. The 56 beer tasted a lot more bitter. The Nottingham had a smooth roundness and let the malt through a bit more. It also tasted better at "cellar" temperature and the Nottingham dropped out better and really stuck to the bottom of the bottle which poured clear right to the end. Both turned out a fairly clean beer but in this case I preffered the Notingham.


----------



## Mr Bond (27/7/06)

Thanks for taking the time to reply mike  

It looks like the nottingham is going to get a guernsey in the B"luver's mini Micro brewery in the near future then.US 56 has served me well but I'm always lookin to expriment.


----------



## West Brew (9/2/07)

JasonY said:


> Haven't seen this yeast anywhere over in WA? Where is the best place to get some. Sometimes I just can't be bothered making a starter so a good dry ale yeast would be good.



West Brew will be stocking Nottingham yeast in the near future. Will update with exact date when we know it.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (9/2/07)

'ello West Brew, 
as you are a commercial entity, please alter your profile.
Mods please note.


----------



## PostModern (9/2/07)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> 'ello West Brew,
> as you are a commercial entity, please alter your profile.
> Mods please note.



Cheers Vlad, post already reported. An admin needs to add the Retail tag.


----------



## big d (9/2/07)

Shame i didnt come across this post before going to one of there shops today and asking about Nottingham.Well least i got a good answer about its arrival so walked out with a few packs of us-56 and s04 to tied me over till i restock on liquid yeastys

Cheers
Big D


----------



## KoNG (10/2/07)

i'm fermenting a 'bright' ale at the moment with nottingham, first use of this strain. took 36 hours to take off @ 16*C. which for me is a bit slower than US56.
looking forward to tasting the results


----------



## Ross (10/2/07)

KoNG said:


> i'm brewing a 'bright' ale at the moment with nottingham, first use of this strain. took 36 hours to take off @ 16*C. which for me is a bit slower than US56.
> looking forward to tasting the results



Will be interested in your comments Kong - I've gone off this yeast in in lighter styles, leaves a dusty taste to my pallette. Works great in an alt & dark beers & would probably go well in a high hopped beer. I used at low temps for a pseudo lager & it was no where near clean enough.

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/2/07)

Good old US56. Until I used this stuff I was totally "anti" dried yeast. Done a couple of batches with US56 lately and reckon it's fantastic. My current stout would have to be close to the cleanest beer I've made. Also did a summer ale with it recently with a huge late addition of Hallertau. Was almost like drinking a lager the flavour was that crisp. :beerbang: 

I'd still like to give Nottingham a go up the track though.  

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (10/2/07)

Ross said:


> Will be interested in your comments Kong - I've gone off this yeast in in lighter styles, leaves a dusty taste to my pallette. Works great in an alt & dark beers & would probably go well in a high hopped beer. I used at low temps for a pseudo lager & it was no where near clean enough.
> 
> cheers Ross



Bummer i'd read it was a fairly clean neutral yeast, so just thought i'd give it a go at the last moment..
if it tatses 'dusty' when i rack it, i'll up the dry hopping.. :lol:


----------



## Bobby (10/2/07)

I get the same 'dustiness' in the beers at the Lord Nelson, which is what make me hesitant to use this yeast.

I have a pack of Nottingham in the fridge but cant decide what to use it for - might try it on the ND Pale Ale i have waiting in a NC cube.


----------



## Jye (10/2/07)

My current APA that I pitched with 20g started at 1.054 and has finished at 1.008 :blink: Fermented between 16-17C as normal and this is the greatest attenuation I have gotten from Nottingham. Not really happy about it, was hopping for about 1.012


----------



## bindi (10/2/07)

Jye said:


> My current APA that I pitched with 20g started at 1.054 and has finished at 1.008 :blink: Fermented between 16-17C as normal and this is the greatest attenuation I have gotten from Nottingham. Not really happy about it, was hopping for about 1.012




Huh :unsure: am I missing something here? :blink:


----------



## Jye (10/2/07)

bindi said:


> Huh :unsure: am I missing something here? :blink:



I think 1.008 is going to be to low for my taste, will find out in a few days when I keg it.


----------



## bindi (10/2/07)

Jye said:


> I think 1.008 is going to be to low for my taste, will find out in a few days when I keg it.




*Ok*  It will be good, you make good beer.


----------



## bconnery (10/2/07)

Jye said:


> My current APA that I pitched with 20g started at 1.054 and has finished at 1.008 :blink: Fermented between 16-17C as normal and this is the greatest attenuation I have gotten from Nottingham. Not really happy about it, was hopping for about 1.012



Like I said, this yeast has been super hungry in my book. It will eat whatever you throw at it sometimes...

I've been looking at ways to increase the FG for next time I use it but haven't looked at it too hard yet...


----------



## Jye (10/2/07)

bconnery said:


> Like I said, this yeast has been super hungry in my book. It will eat whatever you throw at it sometimes...
> 
> I've been looking at ways to increase the FG for next time I use it but haven't looked at it too hard yet...



Ive read about brewers having this problem but its always been well behaved for me... may have to give it a good talking to be for repitching


----------



## West Brew (28/2/07)

Just updating to say we now have this yeast in stock for the WA brewers.


----------

